# Oats before bed?



## pu239 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello,

Dumb question for you. I usually eat something about an hour before I go to bed. I really love old fashioned oats. Here is what I have done a couple of times not really knowing if it is okay. I add slightly less than 1/4 cup of oats, a scoop or two of either Isopure or Pro Complex, and a tbs of flaxseed meal. Then I add milk and eat. Is that okay to eat at that time of day? Sometimes I'll also eat a teaspoon or two of natty pb. I'm 6', 170lbs, with around 15-16% bf. I'd like to drop about 10 pounds of fat and gain 10 pounds of muscle, at least initially. 

One more thing, I'm going to start taking fish oil caps before bed. That's a good idea, right?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 9, 2004)

> I'd like to drop about 10 pounds of fat and gain 10 pounds of muscle, at least initially.



This is possible but perhaps easier to achieve if you think of it one goal at a time.  i.e. focus on some fat loss and take what anabolic gains come as a side effect (or as a result of) your hard work in the kitchen gym and bed or vice versa.  

I like your prebed meal in some ways as carbs tend to help me go to sleep.

You might want to watch your total galactose intake for the day and if cutting just make sure the carbs fit within your dietary protocol.

Something like cottage cheese or something else that had casein in it would be a good protein choice.  Peanut butter is fine b/f bed.

Whether a meal like that is okay is something you can probably best answer yourself.  Figure out what your goals are and see if that meal fits within the framework of your plan.  If so, have at it.  With some minor modifications, I would really enjoy eating that myself b/f bed.


----------



## pu239 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cardinal *_
> This is possible but perhaps easier to achieve if you think of it one goal at a time.


Thanks for the help Cardinal. I almost mentioned working towards one goal at a time in my original post, but since I'm just getting back into working out I figure I'll probably drop some weight because of my change in diet and getting exercise. After that I think I'll probably try to bulk up a little - at least for a couple months. Right now I'm so weak it's pathetic. Once I get my strength and size up I'll try to work off the extra fat. So for now, I'll probably occasionally eat some oats before bed, but probably not every night.

I've tried I don't know how many times to eat cottage cheese, but I just can't do it. The stuff makes me gag. I like to try and eat as much whole food as possible, but that's one thing I can't stomach. I might stick with powder for convenience at night.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 9, 2004)

One good and particularly cheap alternative is just to get a simple Milk Protein Isolate (I just get flavorless from Black Star Labs).  It comes out cheaper than buying milk gram per gram of protein and you don't have all the lactose to deal with.  I keep some powdered nonfat milk onhand too so that I can make an ubercheap high protein milk if I want.

I love using Milk Isolate in oatmeal.  I let it congeal a little bit in clumps so that it has a nice chewy taste.  Top with some frozen berries and I am all set.

I am not eating cottage cheese myself right now.  Too salty for me and I can't seem to control how much of it I ingest.  Also more expensive than it is worth imo.

Your goal seems sensible.  Work toward what you have the most enthusiasm for.  In this case, getting some strength/bulk sounds good.  Go easy on the total calories at first...it can be hard not to rush into a bulk headfirst, but patience can pay off when it comes time to cut and you don't have much flab to lose.

Cardinal


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

It really does not make much sense to eat carbs before bed, they will not be used and very possibly stored as fat, I always recommend protein and fat.


----------



## pu239 (Mar 10, 2004)

How long before bed should I stop eating carbs? I've heard a lot of different things regarding carbs later in the day, but I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

It all depends on how it fits into your schedule.

I usually workout late at night, so my last meal will include Carbs.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 10, 2004)

Carbs at night aren't very good. PB / Fishoil / Cottage Cheese


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> It all depends on how it fits into your schedule.
> 
> I usually workout late at night, so my last meal will include Carbs.


I agree


----------

